# Pregnant???



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

If shes bred she is due April 13th. I never caught her in heat after breeding her in Nov. She really isn't showing and her pooch doesn't look like a bred doe to me, but I could be wrong ray:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Hmm I would say yes


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

looks yes to me


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Looks bred to me.... on and off note... my husband looked over my shoulder and is tramautized! LMBO!!!!


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

YES! :stars: 
I am still going to try and take some more pictures tomorrow. She probably only has a single unless she gets a lot bigger, but I could be wrong again  . She still has time.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Here's some more pictures of her. She got hay all over her so she looks a little flaky


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She may be a tad wider but not much it could be a single but you have a little ways to go she could still get bigger because the last month or 2 are when they really grow.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Pregnant?? Could she be having a false pregnancy?*

I am really puzzled about this doe :? . Her pooch say's yes, her ligaments say yes. Her body looks no, she has been having hair loss do to selenium deficiency, she has looked really thin(for her) and feels bony maybe due to the hair loss? Her hips have hollowed out do you think the kid could have dropped this early ? Her due date is april 12th. Her belly does not look lower to the ground, it is still high. Do you think she may be having a false pregnancy? I don't feel any kids, but I have been having a hard time feeling kids this year and I haven't been able to feel kids on the others that are due the same day.

She is very active and is eating fine, she even tries to get in to the feed bin. I have never seen her this thin before she is thinner now then she is in the picture above, though she has lost some more hair/fur. She does fill out almost back to normal after filling her self with hay.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Pregnant? Could she be having a false pregnancy??*

:? :? :?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hard to say -- sometimes goats can look fat one day and thin the next and then fat the next day.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

She could be hiding a single in there...has she ever kidded before?


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

She has looked the same for 2-3 days. I am going to go crazy :GAAH: untill she starts filling her udder. Then I'll go insane waiting for her to kid :hair: :help: O well :sigh: part of the process of breeding and kidding, I guess. 

Yes, with :kidred: :kidblue: and then last year with :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: but this is my first year with her. She is hiding that kid very well.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

do you have a breeding date for her?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Well, some goats just hide them really well and really she could have more than one and just not really be showing a lot yet...i don't know if this is possible but is there any way you could ask the previous owner how she looked while pregnant before?


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Her bred date is 11/14/09. I thought she had been bred and due for march 4, but 11/14/09 she was in unmistakable heat. The buck got into her pen and she has never come back in heat. I will be surprised if she has twins unless she really blows up. She doesn't even look like she is carrying deep, but she must be because she sure isn't carrying wide


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

is there any way you could ask the previous owner how she looked while pregnant before? Yes, i think I go send her an email asking her now.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Have you checked her for lice or any creepy crawlies in her skin? I am not saying that is the case for sure but always double check. Also, if her goat is looking shaggy, what kind of mineral are you giving her? Does she have free choice loose mineral that has cooper in it? Are you giving her any grain? What kind of hay and is it free choice.

Now when my goats are a few days from delivery they get that thin look to them, the babies are getting into position and the does get a sunk in look. Also my goats do not bag up big until the kids are born for some reason. I only had one that really bagged tight before the kids were born.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes, she is bug free. I am giving her sweet feed it is a horse feed, but the ingredients are the same as the sweet goat feed. She has a mineral block, I think it has copper in it I 'll have to go check the label. She a Nigerian and so far my nigerian does start filling their udders with milk 4-3 weeks before kidding.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I would just wait and see what the previous owner says for sure before you start worrying too much because maybe she always hides them?


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi there, I do hope she is preggy for you, just being a newbie to goats myself and this being my first year for babies also, I can't help you with the "yes or no" on the pooch testing. BUT,,, seeing everyones pictures posted has helped me with my girls as I check their "pooches" daily. :wink: My hubby looked over my shoulder while I was on the forum here last night and had to ask... ""what in the world is THAT!!!" I said,, well honey,, it's a goats pooch... :roll: :roll: He got a good laugh on that one.. ha-ha.. But, all the pictures and info posted on here has been such a BIG help to me and I so apreciate all who do. :grouphug: THANKS... Your girls is very pretty, hope she has a baby as cute as her,, or two :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

goatnutty said:


> I would just wait and see what the previous owner says for sure before you start worrying too much because maybe she always hides them?


Well, I guess shes a hider. Her previous owner said she was shocked last year when she had triples because she barely showed.



jberter said:


> Hi there, I do hope she is preggy for you, just being a newbie to goats myself and this being my first year for babies also, I can't help you with the "yes or no" on the pooch testing. BUT,,, seeing everyones pictures posted has helped me with my girls as I check their "pooches" daily. :wink: My hubby looked over my shoulder while I was on the forum here last night and had to ask... ""what in the world is THAT!!!" I said,, well honey,, it's a goats pooch... :roll: :roll: He got a good laugh on that one.. ha-ha.. But, all the pictures and info posted on here has been such a BIG help to me and I so apreciate all who do. :grouphug: THANKS... Your girls is very pretty, hope she has a baby as cute as her,, or two :kidred: :kidred:


I am newbie too, I only had 3 goats kid last summer one was a surprise, the second one was a first timer so I discovered her pregnancy 2 months a head of time. They all were bred before I got them, only one doe was intentionally bred. I get the same responses from my family "why do you keep looking and taking pictures of goats behinds?!"

I can't wait to see what her kids will look like! I love the markings of the kids she had last year!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Do you feel better now that she told you that? lol I figured....the buck looks like he is nice and long in that picture and those kids are gorgeous!


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes, much better. I should have asked her a long time ago!

He is a good buck with good dams in milk production in his pedigree, which is what I need for my doe's they don't give as much as I would like.
his pedigree is

Dam SM3 Pines RS Rhapsody Sire:KACO Yellow Rose Feature Page

Dam's Dam: Gray-mor's Blu LooneyPleasure Sire'sDam Piddlin Acres Thunder's Fringe 5*D AR1827 G+

Dam's Sire Green Gate Rusty Spur Sire's Sire Kaapio Acres KK Chief Justice


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah, its great when previous owners are willing to work with you! and that pedigree looks nice..I have been out of dairies for a while though


----------

